# Right before Christmas...why now???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan's daughter (adopted at 5 years old) lives in San Marcos, San Diego County in Ca.

We've been out there numerous times...in face I got Archie there when he was 12 weeks old and brought him home.

Last night Stan's daughter's house burnt down to the ground! She and her 11 year old daughter got out and all the animals (except for one cat) have been accounted for....

My very good friend Mary (Stan's xwife) is flying out there and who knows how long she'll be there! What a sad way to enter the Christmas season!!!!! Maybe I'll be hosting Christmas for the entire family this year! - which isn't bad...just...sad...

Honey just spent $2700 on her beloved chihuahua, Sugar, and she's (the dog) still very ill....I sure hope they get set up somewhere where she can take her animals. She even has 3 horses!!! OMG!!!

Guess I'm just ranting....but I don't know what else to do at the moment.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. I'm so sorry to hear that ! I'll be praying for that family and the animals as well.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear that ,Pat. I hope everything will be okay soon. Do they have Insurance? I hope so, I know that doesn't help with sentimental things etc., but it does make things a little easier. I am sending my prayers.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my, Pat! That sounds like a really rough situation to begin the holidays with. Luckily Stan's daughter and her daughter and the animals are safe and sound. Do you know why it happened yet? Could it have been a gas leak or a short circuit?
I really hope they can find a place where they can all stay. Does she have any friends that could take her horses for a while until she settles? My thoughts and prayers are with her...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bibu said:


> Oh my, Pat! That sounds like a really rough situation to begin the holidays with. Luckily Stan's daughter and her daughter and the animals are safe and sound. Do you know why it happened yet? Could it have been a gas leak or a short circuit?
> I really hope they can find a place where they can all stay. Does she have any friends that could take her horses for a while until she settles? My thoughts and prayers are with her...


 
She thinks the fire started with an extension cord she put in the garage after hanging Christmas lights outside the house. She also kept the horses' hay in the garage!!!! It's still being investigated though....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how horrible! My mother in law lost her home to fire a few years back. It is devastating. All belongings lost. But thank God they all got out OK. Hope the cat shows up soon.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry. Geez, I don't know what to say. I'm just glad nobody was hurt. Hopefully the cat will be found nearby. I'll say a prayer for your family.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately just a few months ago (day before my granddaughter started K) my daughter's house burned down. Will keep them in my prayers. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Pat.. what devestating news!! Of course the most important thing is they are safe.... and will be praying they can find a place very soon for themselves and the animals as well.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm so so sorry. Of course it's obvious to point to the silver lining that everybody is okay, but that is completely devastating. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help out. I have a ton of clothes that I no longer wear. I don't mind shipping some things directly to people in need rather than just dropping them off at my local goodwill. Keep us posted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so sorry. :smcry: Thanks Goodness they were all okay. My cousin had her apartment catch on fire and she lost everything but luckily she and her husband and son were fine. I'm hoping that someone can board the horses in the meantime and that hopefully insurance can help them get a temporary place to stay.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank goodness they're ok - that's what's most important!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Pat, this is terrible. I feel so sad for her and the family. Sending lots of prayers for her. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How awful Pat!! thank goodness they're safe, I hope the cat is ok.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh this is sad!! so sorry and hugs and love to you all
sending thoughts and prayers that they are able to get on their feet soon.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

This is very sad news. I'm so glad everyone is safe and hopefully the kitty will show up soon as I'm sure it is terrified. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I am sorry


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry Pat, hoping that she finds a place for all her animals and that she can have a wonderful Christmas, even after all the tradegy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Pat, I am so sorry. Prayers for you and the family. I always think that while folks are celebrating the holidays, it always passes my mind, about people going through really hard times. My gosh, I am so sorry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please tell Honey that she will be up at the top of my prayer list today Pat! I feel sad for the daughter especially as this can be a serious reason for post traumatic stress in a child of that age. I will pray for the animals to find a safe place to quarter until a more permanent place is located. This has to be so hard on everyone.
You may be the shining light in this story, dear! Hugs to you all.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a terrible thing to have happen and it's even compounded by it happening this time of year. I'm so sorry.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really sad and this is the worse time it could happen (like there's a good time) :shocked:
I'm really sorry to hear this but thrilled that everyone is ok. It's terrible but could have been much worse.
Did they find the cat? 
hugs and prayers


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What terrible news Pat. There is never a good time for something like this to happen but around the holidays just makes it so much worse. When they should be celebrating there hearts are heavy with stress. I will keep them all in my prayers.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG im so sorrry. :smcry::smcry: Please let me know if their is any way i can help anything please .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Pat.  sounds like a long haul to get things sorted, and just at the worst time. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry. This is awful any time of year, but especially around the holidays. I will keep them in my prayers. As Leigh mentioned, please let us know if there is anyway we can help.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry and sad for your family Pat. I will be praying for all of you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Thank you all for your kind words. I've been so busy today....and now it's time to go to bed and I thought I'd check in....

I hear Honey got a trailer (I guess it's an RV or somthing like that) so she can stay on her property with the animals. That's about all I know so far, but this is a big step forward! At least that's what I think...I've had such a busy busy day and now I'm completely beat. 

I'll let you know more as soon as I find out. I've got to clean for the next few days as I'm having the neighborhood over Monday afternoon.....why am I the only host on our street??!!! :w00t: oh well....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Oh my goodness! Thank you all for your kind words. I've been so busy today....and now it's time to go to bed and I thought I'd check in....
> 
> I hear Honey got a trailer (I guess it's an RV or somthing like that) so she can stay on her property with the animals. That's about all I know so far, but this is a big step forward! At least that's what I think...I've had such a busy busy day and now I'm completely beat.
> 
> I'll let you know more as soon as I find out. I've got to clean for the next few days as I'm having the neighborhood over Monday afternoon.....why am I the only host on our street??!!! :w00t: oh well....


Pat, you will bake the party special that I know for sure. Get some rest, and let us know how that dear family is doing, anything and everything that we (I ) can do to help PLEASE let me know. 

Many hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that she's got a "roof" over her head, Pat. I know she'll feel better being on site. Try to get some rest. You're the hostess with the mostest so of course everyone comes to your house. What time should I be there? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

